# CONGRATULATIONS MIRIAM AND DH XX



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

congratulations darling you done very well xxx you should be so proud


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

O wow many congratulations both, well done Miriam


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Congratulations to you both


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS to both of you and all the best for Mya!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

congratulations miriam and jeff

we can't wait to meet Mya


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

You must both be on  

 for all the precious times to come x x x

(...and thanks for all your words of help, friendship and support)


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congratulations miriam and jeff. can't wait to meet ur daughter mya.

so very pleased for you both.


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Congratulations Miriam


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

to Miriam and DH. Fantastic news, well done lady! Lots of love and hugs to Mya. Take care all. xxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Loads of congratulations miriam and jeff on the birth of your beautiful daughter she is stunning  i am so happy for you both as you know   i cant wait to see your little princess,


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Congratulations both. So pleased for you.


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS MIRIAM AND DH           LOVE TO YOU ALL XXXX


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations ! Miriam, you and your family, especially little Mya are a real inspiration to all us FF's who like to think of ourselves as mothers without children. Hope you are not too tired to enjoy every moment !


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS miriam  an jeff         best wishes to you both xxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

I know I haven't been around but have been keeping an eye on all you ladies - especially on Miriam!

I'm soooo happy for you and Jeff.  May you enjoy every second of being a family!  Take care and feel very proud of yourself X


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Congratulations Miriam and DH     xx


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Congrats...so pleased. Fab news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

just a quick post to say thanks so much for all of your messages   ..maia is beautifull i still cant believe she is here even tho we are home   i will upload pic tomorrow as little maddam has just pooped straight after changing nappy  and am knackered after 1hr 40 mins sleep  last night


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam i bet your shattered hun

when your up to it you will have to tell us all your birth story

your daughter is beautiful


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

seen a photo of your daughter and she is gorgeous. well done to you.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

You must be worn out Miriam.  Seen a pic and Maia is beautiful, so many congrats to you both x


----------

